# crafty mommies?



## QuintinsMommy

does anyone sew or make any thing? 
I can sew just never have time, 
I have been cutting up fabric for a few projects this week 
(I dont own a sewing machine so I have to wait till I can go over my moms ) :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

I like to think of myself as being crafty, but Daphne puts me to shame! :lol:
She sewed Finn's Halloween costume, and it was gorgeous!


----------



## amygwen

I don't sew, but I scrapbook, I consider myself a crafty momma!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> I like to think of myself as being crafty, but Daphne puts me to shame! :lol:
> She sewed Finn's Halloween costume, and it was gorgeous!

Yes I agree that was amazing


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I made this baby carrier when quintin was very little
https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11310.jpg
https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11313.jpg
https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11312.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> I don't sew, but I scrapbook, I consider myself a crafty momma!

awe thats fun! I always wanted to make quin a scrapbook (for when he was older)just never got around to it


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I don't sew, but I scrapbook, I consider myself a crafty momma!
> 
> awe thats fun! I always wanted to make quin a scrapbook (for when he was older)just never got around to itClick to expand...

It is fun. It's a stress reliever for me too. It's one thing I can do that I'm super dedicated to. Although I haven't scrapbooked in a long time. I have so much catching up to do!


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> I made this baby carrier when quintin was very little
> https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11310.jpg
> https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11313.jpg
> https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11312.jpg

That's super cute!


----------



## Hotbump

I suck at crafty things :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

I can't sew too well although I have made a few bits of clothing. I stay away from it now though as I really don't enjoy it. I paint though and I make a lot of things for our apartment and our wedding, when it happens, will be quite DIY.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Hotbump said:


> I suck at crafty things :lol:

me too, my mom is amazing :haha::haha:


----------



## purple_kiwi

I can sew and crochet but I don't do them all to often as i hardly get time anymore.


----------



## jemmie1994

i can be very creative but crafty...no :( have all these ideas of stuff i want to make and it just ends up looking crap...to the point im making Evie's baby book on the computer cos even my writing is horrific!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## LauraBee

I made a glove puppet. If I had the time, equipment and talent, I would make literally everything I could possibly think of. But I have at most a couple hours a weeks and not a lot of stuff needed to be crafty :(


----------



## missbabypo

I do cross stich but thats not really crafty as I follow patterns x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vinteenage said:


> What? A chance to 'ho Finn's costume?
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/307278_10150904623510230_786935229_21617854_212884412_n.jpg
> 
> :winkwink:
> 
> I can be crafty, but I'm also lazy. When we move out (whenever the hell that'll be) I'll take my sewing machine back from my grandmother's and try to make more. I did the onesies for a while, too. I still like making them but people stopped asking!

i found a very cute bib like the onsies you were making https://indietutes.blogspot.com/2009/05/tie-bib.html


----------



## Mei190

Complete utter rubbish at it all. I am 'creative but not crafty'. 

Let's put it this way, we did sewing class at school for 3 years, and I still cannot thread the damn needles.


----------



## 17thy

I make cloth diapers. I used to sell them but stopped because I started school.
Here are a few:


^Rosie the Riveter fitted


^Sesame street fitted


^red polka dot fitted


^strawberry fitted


----------



## 17thy

Just realized they are ALL of her left side :wacko: weird. lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what kind of dog is that? I had a chinese crested(hairless) but got rid of him right after quintin was born because he wasnt coping.(the dog not quin )


----------



## 17thy

It's a hairless rednose pitbull. He was born with some kind of disorder. His sister was as well, but she grew hair, he's a year old and still is bald!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

17thy said:


> It's a hairless rednose pitbull. He was born with some kind of disorder. His sister was as well, but she grew hair, he's a year old and still is bald!

it is something that is harming him? or is it just a genetic mutation?


----------



## 17thy

No of course it's not harmful. It's just a genetic issue the puppies got from their mother. Their hair is supposed to grow in eventually, but his still hasn't yet, even though his sister has a full coat of hair now...


----------



## emmylou92

I love that baby carrier you made, its beautiful! 

I wish i had the skills to make my own!


----------



## missZOEEx

I would say I'm crafty-ish. 
I make kids name plaques & I'm looking into making travel wipe case covers! 
you can youtube some do it yourself video's and it looks super easy! Best thing is there's no sewing involved! just some fabric, ribbons and hot glue gun. :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

missZOEEx said:


> I would say I'm crafty-ish.
> I make kids name plaques & I'm looking into *making travel wipe case covers! *
> you can youtube some do it yourself video's and it looks super easy! Best thing is there's no sewing involved! just some fabric, ribbons and hot glue gun. :)

was thinking of doing one each for my cousins (they are both expecting )

if you do them will you put a pictures?


----------



## Strawberrymum

I love the baby carrier! 
no im not crafty wish i was. Ive made lots of head bands and a sock advent calendar.

hmm wont let me upload pictures o well.


----------



## AirForceWife7

The only crafty thing I do really is scrapbooking. I have two baby books for Brenna, and I absolutely love them!

I used to be more crafty back in the day, but I guess I just don't take as much interest in it anymore x


----------



## we can't wait

I love your cloth covers, Brandi. So cute. :thumbup:

I went through a phase where I sewed lots of Barbie clothes. It was right after I found out LO was a girl, and was stuck on bed rest. I saved them all for her, but haven't made any since she's been born. I sewed them all by hand, so just don't really have the time now.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> I love your cloth covers, Brandi. So cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I went through a phase where I sewed lots of Barbie clothes. It was right after I found out LO was a girl, and was stuck on bed rest. I saved them all for her, but haven't made any since she's been born. I sewed them all by hand, so just don't really have the time now.

awe how sweet :cloud9:


----------



## rainbows_x

I am crafty :)

I make headbands for me and Ava, clips, bows, phone/dsi/iPod cases. Also all my jewellery I make rings/necklace/bracelettes. I used to make my own clothes too.


----------



## lauram_92

Those of you who are scrapbooking, do you do it page by page & stick them together or do you have a blank scrap book you fill in?


----------



## Melibu90

Very interesting to read, i wish i was crafty


----------



## emmylou92

My scrap book is just like a photo album, but has a4 covers in it so i can make the page look how I wang iykwim? You can get them really cheap on ebay!


----------



## Terukki

I can't sew but I can paint. I'm going to paint the baby's room once I'm in my new apartment.


----------



## Terukki

amygwen said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I made this baby carrier when quintin was very little
> https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11310.jpg
> https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11313.jpg
> https://i62.servimg.com/u/f62/14/92/90/22/sdc11312.jpg
> 
> That's super cute!Click to expand...

That is so pretty!


----------



## x__amour

I love making little crafts for Tori's room. :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Terukki said:


> I can't sew but I can paint. I'm going to paint the baby's room once I'm in my new apartment.

what are you going to paint?


----------



## Terukki

QuintinsMommy said:


> Terukki said:
> 
> 
> I can't sew but I can paint. I'm going to paint the baby's room once I'm in my new apartment.
> 
> what are you going to paint?Click to expand...

Elephants and lions pretty much safari animals


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe would love to see pictures when you are done!


----------



## 10.11.12

I try to be crafty :lol: I can make small homey crafts and I'm decent at pottery, I made the majority of my dinner plates on a pottery wheel.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm not crafty in any sense of the word, not even 1 creative bone in my body. My sister is very artistic though and I don't remember who made them but those cloth diapers are beautiful!


----------



## we can't wait

I bought some yellow paint, orange paint, yellow feathers, googly eyes, and some glue at the craft store yesterday. We're going to make Easter Chicks out of LOs footprints and send them out with her spring pictures. :) 

Totally get TONS of craft/home-teaching ideas from Pinterest. :lol:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm pretty crafty. More arty though like painting etc and i love DIY lol, at 32 weeks preggo i redecorated the whole of lylas room, laid the flooring & made the furniture. I'm into kind of retro things at the moment. For our new flat I've made 3 little bowls out of old records that my dad had lying around, one for keys, one for fruit in the kitchen and one probably for jewelerly. 

I want to make loads more for the flat too, like little decorations out of old bits and bobs. I like the idea of making cushion covers to give our place a little bit of a unique touch. I'm going to do some canvases aswell with LOs hand and footprints on them sew photos into them lol. Maybe we should share ideas? X


----------



## lauram_92

Ella, I would love to see pictures of the bowls!

I just ordered a scrap book to start scrap booking! got lots of catching up to do!


----------



## 17thy

kelly, me too! pinterest is where i get a lot of my "crafty" ideas from.


----------



## tasha41

I scrapbook and do DIY things... hate sewing though! So I try to keep those projects to a minimum.. but you all NEED Pinterest, I'm past addicted lol


----------



## ShelbyLee

Where do you ladies get the time? I am extreamly artsy and crafty but halve no time at all!


----------



## 17thy

^i got a new serger in JANUARY and still havent gotten to use it :(


----------



## lauram_92

ShelbyLee said:


> Where do you ladies get the time? I am extreamly artsy and crafty but halve no time at all!

I plan to do it when he is in bed :thumbup: I get the majority of the housework done during the day!

People should add pics of their crafty stuff, give me ideas :D Is pininterest only linked to Facebook? I've never used it, but seen other people with it on Facebook.


----------



## lizardbreath

I paint I don't sew. I'm currently working on flower pots for the girls. Here's what I do though.
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0262.jpg
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/2012-02-25224521-1.jpg
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0347.jpg

I paint for other people too my friend got me the stuff to do her sons name
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/IMAG0491.jpg
Here's the start of the flower pots


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cute!


----------



## tasha41

ShelbyLee said:


> Where do you ladies get the time? I am extreamly artsy and crafty but halve no time at all!

I go to a friend's to scrapbook one Saturday per month for 2-3 hrs.

After LO goes to bed I have my own time, she's 3 and sleeps 8:30pm-8:30am... I go to bed around 1. OH goes around 10/11 to be up at 7.


----------



## lauram_92

So impatient for my scrap book to arrive, still need to order photo prints :(


----------

